
Changing Tack: Evolving Attitudes to Open Source - cpeterso
http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2015/11/19/open-source-evolution/
======
siscia
As a developer I am a little scared from the shift of value from the software
to the data...

On the other hand I don't see much success of data company outside the adtech
space, is data only valuable for advertising ?

The company that use data not from ads are very few, I can think only at
Palatir, which analyzes data don't own it, Netflix and Spotify, whose success
I think is more related to the boom of the internet infrastructure than their
recommendation engine, and maybe Amazon, which arguably sell at the lowest
price on the internet.

Are there company who are extracting direct values from data ?

~~~
lovboat
I can think of many applications of data. For example can to improve the
learning rate of MOOCs, how to teach effectively, how to detect great
performers (for example for hiring), how to meet the kind of people able to
inspire others (analyzing cliques in graph of social relations), how to get
feedback, how to get a first impression of what products are the market
demanding and how much are they going to pay for it, and many others. A gold
mine for those that can extract the real value and significance of data, that
is data analysts.

~~~
siscia
Sure, there are a lot of application, but are there is any company who is
extracting all that value ? Which one ?

Why there aren't more ?

